# Adium & Msn (Messages différés)



## Benleroy (10 Août 2008)

Lu'

J'en appelle a vos compétences . J'utilise Adium pour chatter avec mes contacts MSN.
Le seul soucis, c'est que beaucoup d'entre eux ont l'habitude d'envoyer des messages différés, messages hors ligne m'étant envoyé lorsque je me connecte.

Avant mon switch, cela ne posai aucun probleme. A chaque nouvelle connection je recevai l'entiereté des messages. Ici par contre avec adium, impossible de savoir si il y en a ou pas. Et c'est bien la le probleme... car certains de mes contacts pensent que je suis au courant du/des messages, et a leur connection suivante sont étonnés que je ne le sois pas. Bref

Utilisant bootcamp, lorsque je me connecte sous Msn, j'ai des dizaines de messages différés recu. Soit.

Existe t il une possibilité pour qu'adium affiche/recoive les messages différés. Ou plus simple, est il possible d'interdire ceux ci?

J'ai beau l'expliquer a certaines, ca entre d'un coté et ca ressort de l'autre .

Merci a vous tous


----------



## Bazinga (10 Août 2008)

Je plussoie cette demande! Encore une fonctionnalite d'adium qu il va falloir reparer au plus vite!


----------



## estcethomas (10 Août 2008)

alors non il n'y pas possibilité que adium les affiche d'ailleur on attend avec impatience la prochaine version pour ce genre de chose entre autre!
et sinon sans avoir à repasser sur windows tu a amsn téléchargeable ici avec lequel tu auras les messages différé mais aussi la video et cie tout comme msn sauf que tu n'auras que tes comptes msn...


----------



## Benleroy (10 Août 2008)

Oui mais l'interet d'adium est de justement ne pas utiliser cette m%$$$** d'msn "mac" .

Il me reste donc a envoyer un mail a tous mes contacts pour le leur rappeler .

Merci a vous


----------



## Bazinga (11 Août 2008)

il te parlait d'Amsn et non de MSN!


----------



## estcethomas (11 Août 2008)

oui ce n'est pas le msn de ces cher microsoft mais amsn qui lui aussi est un bon multiplateforme (chez beaucoup utilisé à tore sur ubuntu d'ailleurs car il y a de bien meilleur appli de messagerie instantanée mais c'est un autre sujet) mais juste tu ne peux utiliser que les comptes msn et un par un...personnellement les message différés je n'en ai pas une grande utilité, et puis pour ce qui est des convers video j'utilise ichat ou parfois amsn justement!


----------



## Benleroy (11 Août 2008)

Oups j'ai lu trop vite "tu as amsn, tu as amsn" .

Oui je l'avais testé a l'époque et j'avais trouvé adium bcp plus "beau" et moin lourd qu'amsn. En fait ce qui serai top c'est de pouvoir notifier a microsoft/passport.net/Msn ou autre que l'on ne veux pas recevoir de messages différés. Si je me souvient bien, lorsque l'on envoi un message a qqn possédant une ancienne version d'msn (pc) incompatible avec les messages différés, l'envoi est impossible.


----------



## estcethomas (11 Août 2008)

alors ça à vrai dire j'en sais absolument rien mais je ne pense pas que ça soit possible...mais tu peux toujours allé voir sur internet sur ton compte et voir les différentes options disponibles...
mais je trouve que l'envoie d'un mail à tous tes contact est tout de même plus simple...


----------



## Benleroy (11 Août 2008)

Le hic c'est que je l'ai déja fait 2x.

Et on me répond "oh juste, j'avais oublié, c'etait par réflexe..." . Ca m'avance pas vraiment en gros loool


----------



## estcethomas (11 Août 2008)

par contre tu pourrais peut être essayer de programmer un message automatique pour dès que quelqu'un te parles tu lui envois un message comme quoi il doit pas te parler parce que tu ne reçois pas les message différés...mais pas sur que ça marche quand tu es déconnecté...


----------



## cecileczt (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûre d'intervenir dans la bonne discussion, mais j'ai justement des problèmes avec msn qui apparemment sont normaux avec les Mac (messages différés non reçus et non envoyables, pas de conversation vidéo possible).

J'ai donc essayé d'installer amsn, mais ça ne marche pas.
Comme à chaque fois que j'essaie d'installer une nouvelle version msn, il me dit que virtual pc a dû fermer inopinément!

Je ne connais pas adium.
C'est possible de le télécharger gratuitement?
On peut avoir des conversaions video avec ceux qui ont msn avec?

Est ce normal d'avoir les problèmes mentionnés ci dessus avec msn?

Savez vous pourquoi je n'arrive pas à installer amsn ou des versions plus récentes de msn?

Oui je sais ça fait beaucoup de questions!
Mais ça ne fait pas longtemps que j'ai un Mac, je m'y perds un peu et personne dans mon entourage sait me répondre...


----------



## estcethomas (1 Septembre 2008)

cecileczt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûre d'intervenir dans la bonne discussion, mais j'ai justement des problèmes avec msn qui apparemment sont normaux avec les Mac (messages différés non reçus et non envoyables, pas de conversation vidéo possible).
> 
> ...



je n'utilise pas msn personnellement mais je sais que la version mac n'inclue pas la conversation video et les messages différés...

pour amsn pourrais tu nous dire où ça coince au niveau de l'install? tu télécharges ce fichier et après?

et enfin pour ce qui est d'adium lui ne prend pas non plus en compte les conversations video et les messages différés!


----------



## DeepDark (1 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> enfin pour ce qui est d'adium lui ne prend pas non plus en compte les conversations video et les messages différés!



Avec le plug-in MeBeam c'est possible (attendre une MAJ du plug-in, il ne fonctionne plus depuis la dernière MAJ de Adium) 

@ cecileczt : Adium c'est par là : http://adium.aybee.net/


----------



## cecileczt (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Je pense que si l'intallation ne marchait pas au départ c'est parce que je ne faisais pas attention à la version que j'installais: Mac ou PC. C'était donc certainement celle pour PC, d'où l'intervention de Virtual PC qui plantait! 

J'ai pu installer amsn et ça marche.

J'ai en revanche désinstallé adium qui me disait que mon adresse ou mon mot de passe était incorrect, mais qui ne me donnait pas l'opportunité de les modifier!!! 
Mais ce n'est pas grave, amsn me convient pour l'instant...

En ce qui concerner les histoires de plug-in, de MeBeam et de MAJ, c'est tout simplement du chinois pour moi! :rateau:

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Septembre 2008)

cecileczt a dit:


> En fait je précisais juste que depuis la dernière mise à jour de Adium, ce plug-in ne fonctionnait plus
> 
> et qu'il fallait attendre une mise à jour de MeBeam pour qu'il fonctionne avec la dernière version de Adium


----------

